# Headband magnifiers



## Steve Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone use lighted headband magifiers with a say 12" to longer focal lenth?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I need to use something to see! ........ they look like they would certainly do the trick but I would just be too embarassed to wear one of those..... yes it's a personal problem.


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I asked for, and got, one for Christmas. It has a very short focal length though. So I'll be ordering a different set of lenses, and possibly the LED light attachment. But they DO work very well. I wish I had gotten a pair of them sooner.

I believe Woodcraft sells them, but mine came from here. Search Results - Micro-Mark


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you don't wear glasses then you might want to give a pair of reading glasses a try. You can pick them up for about two dollars and if you get a very strong pair they work like a magnify glass.


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

I use flip up headband magnifiers and like them. I recently retired from a job of 20+ years where I wore them eight hours a day. I have several pairs here at home and use them frequently when I need to see fine detail. They make several different focal length lenses for the ones I use, I like to use something around 18". The greater the magnification you use the shorter the focal length and field of view becomes. I don't use the lighted ones much but I have some, I just got used to the ones without the light. 
If you want something light weight an unobtrusive there safety glasses available that have a magnifier set into them like bifocals. These are inexpensive and work ok but you don't get as many choices of the magnification powers. Which ever style you choose I think you will appreciate the ability to see detail better.


----------



## Steve Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

I tied a "SE brand" design but had to get like 8 inches close to bring it into view and then felt I was a little too close for comfort to a spindle turning 22,000 rpm.h34r:


----------



## Steve Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

Thom, sounds like what I'm looking for. Do you have a brand name or where I might find a pair like you've descibed?


----------

